# Frage zu Net Send



## KaiooShin2509 (11. Apr 2005)

Hallo !

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Nachrichten, welche über net send ("net send XXX text")zu einem anderen PC 
geschickt werden über Java abzufangen und abzuspeichern und gleichzeitig das Fenster, dass Net Send öffnet zu schließen ???

Komische Frage, I know, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand ne schlaue Idee,

Danke,

KaiooShin  :###


Wenn ihr glaubt dass es eh nich geht dann schreibts hin, 
dann such ich mir nen anderen weg.


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Apr 2005)

Geht nicht (so weit ich weiß), nur mit JNI, also unter mit Hilfe von c++.


----------



## Sky (11. Apr 2005)

Nein, das geht auf gar keinen Fall. Sag doch mal, was dein Vorhaben ist, evtl. gibt's ne andere Möglichkeit...


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Apr 2005)

Ich vermute mal da gibts irgendeinen Socket auf den du gehen musst und das empfangen. Das Nachrichtenformat kenn ich aber net, ka obs da ne rfc gibt. Is auch alles nur Vermutung


----------



## thE_29 (11. Apr 2005)

In meiner Schule hatte mal einer selber ein C Programm geschrieben, dass das alles kann, also mit C gehts auf jeden Fall!

Aber andere Frage, wer hat den heute noch den net send aktiviert?? Alleine wegen den lästigen Porno Internetwerbungen habe ich den aus!


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Apr 2005)

<ot>Ich habs glaub an und hab noch nie spam damit gekriegt :? Kann das an Router oder Firewall liegen?</ot>


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Apr 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> <ot>Ich habs glaub an und hab noch nie spam damit gekriegt :? Kann das an Router oder Firewall liegen?</ot>



ja, hinter einem router bist du sicher

wenn aber ein Windows Rechner direkt am grossen bösen Internet hängt und den Nachrichtendienst eingeschaltet hat, dann gibts (gabs?) regelmässig "einladungen zu geilen chats" als popup


----------



## thE_29 (12. Apr 2005)

Jo, das war extremst nervig!

Zuerst dachte ich, nur ich kriege das, aber das haben dann anscheinend doch viele bekommen 

Seitdem isa aus und bleibt aus, außer wenn ich jemand im Hausnetzwerk ärgern will 

So ne kleine Bat Datei die sich selbst aufruft und immer schickt ist halt fies


----------

